# Milwaukee vs. San Antonio



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Can the Bucks pull up a second strait upset? Can they stop Duncan,Parker,Ginobili and the crew? 
I doubt that they can so I think it will be Spurs winning 101-87 but who knows with the sparkplug Brian Skinner back maybe Skinner (if he doesn't start),Kukoc,Jones,and Mason can work some more magic off the bench along with the starters Ford,Redd Zone, and Mr.Cool.
Post your prediction and thoughts.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

53-37 Spurs at the half. Tim Duncan already has a double double.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

They've cut the lead down to 9 at 57-48, opening the first five minutes of the second half with a 11-4 run. Redd is playing a nice game, with 15 points on 7-13 shooting with 5 boards.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Now 62-53 with 4 minutes left in the 3rd. Duncan shooting free throws. 4 fouls on TT.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Spurs leading 66-59 to start the 4th.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Spurs leading 71-65 with about 9 minutes left.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Nice effort but the Bucks lose to the Spurs 89-74. As I said Tim Duncan had a double double in the first half but the Bucks held him scoreless in the 2nd half. Manu and The Spurs' D were too much for the Bucks. 


Now we go to Dallas and face the star-packed Mavericks on Tuesday. I think we can shut down Nowitzki,Walker, Jamison, and Finley but watch out for Nash who might have a career night. I think we'll se Strickland play some good minutes in that game.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Not a bad showing, but we saw why the Spurs are the #1 team in the league.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Just curious,

But how did Michael Redd do against the Spurs? Who was guarding him?

Also did Ginobili do ok against the Bucks overall? Who did he guard and who played D on him?

Thanks


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> But how did Michael Redd do against the Spurs? Who was guarding him?


Michael Redd did pretty well against the Spurs, 22 points on 9/18 shooting, 2/2 from three point land. 

Bowen guarded him the most, but Ginobili also guarded him a little bit.

Redd is a legit good scorer. If the Bucks had a post presence, Redd could easily be averaging 25-26 points per game. He's got an amazing shot, he's pretty quick, and well, supposedly his weakness is ballhandling, but from what I've seen, saying that is nit-picking at his game.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> Also did Ginobili do ok against the Bucks overall? Who did he guard and who played D on him?


Ginobili did pretty good. He had like 26 points. He was mostly guarded by Redd and Mason and guarded Mason,Redd,and Thomas.


----------

